
Node.js version 14 available now - theBashShell
https://medium.com/@nodejs/node-js-version-14-available-now-8170d384567e
======
soruly
Removing --experimental--modules flag, seems like a plan put esm support as
stable by the time it goes LTS?

~~~
mylesborins
exactly

